# Power Roaster Kickstarter



## HantsScooter (Jun 7, 2019)

After a considerable project overrun I have finally received the roaster section of my backer reward for the Power Roaster campaign. I am not going to pretend this thing is perfect as they are experiencing a few teething troubles with quiet a lot of units arriving with components lose inside the base section but this is easily fixed. The heating chambers are meant to be removed whilst hot but some are jamming requiring the whole unit to be inverted to extract the roasted coffee for cooling, this is being fixed by the issue of reworked bases for the heating chamber. The final issue that I am aware of is that the units running hotter than expected on 230V meaning the expected 6 minute roast is completing in about 4-4 1/2 minutes and leading to burning of the early batches.

Aside from these issues the unit does quiet a good job of evenly roasting the beans due to its fluidised bed design. The chaff collector works really well and with the roasting time adjusted gives a good consistent roast. As a bonus I think the unit looks really good as well.


----------



## HantsScooter (Jun 7, 2019)

Sorry I hadn't noticed the typo in the title the unit is a Power Roaster not toaster.


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

That's an interesting looking roaster reminds me of a stove top coffee pot. What is the capacity of the Roaster?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MightyRed said:


> That's an interesting looking roaster reminds me of a stove top coffee pot. What is the capacity of the Roaster?


Had to go through the blurb here to find 120g.


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

I did look at the page but must have missed it thanks for the link


----------

